# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  210 files videos hướng dẫn hổ trợ

## hyundaivt

*210 FILES VIDEOS HƯỚNG DẪN HỔ TRỢ*
​



210 FILES VIDEOS HƯỚNG DẪN HỔ TRỢ
NGÀY 27.2.2012 


CÁC LESSONS JOOMLA DO ÚT BỈNH BIÊN SOẠN


*Út Bỉnh hy vọng rằng các Files Video này sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn tự học thiết kế Website Joomla vì sau khi Download Bài Viết về tham khảo trước, xem tiếp video hướng dẫn, bảo đảm với các bạn sẽ thực hành kết quả mỹ mãn. Style cố hữu của Út Bỉnh là viết cẩn thận, tỉ mĩ, chi tiết, đúng trọng tâm của nội dung cung cấp cho các bạn những tác phẩm hoàn hảo, ưng ý, nhất là “Không đụng hàng”. Mọi thắc mắc thư về: [email protected]*


1.Thiết kế Web JOOMLA Bài 17 Quản Lý TEMPLATES.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbK2ZPmzY7k
2.JOOMLA Tạo Section, Category và Content.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGlEZdY04I
3.JOOMLA cài đặt trên Localhost.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_juok6YBWw
4.JOOMLA Tạo một Bài Viết ARTICLE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61SL8h_JGdI
5.JOOMLA Cài đặt trên Host Free BYETHOST.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y8NBvZdSwM
6.JOOMLA Cài đặt trên Host Mua.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxzM8mTcOaQ
7.JOOMLA TẠO SECTION, CATEGORY VÀ CONTENTS.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNZpFykYfOk
8.JOOMLA Tự Học Thiết Kế Website Bài 40 Tạo Nhóm MENU.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbWo39qxTLo
9.JOOMLA Tạo Liên Kết bằng ảnh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkGtTG1JOc8
10.JOOMLA Bộ công cụ soạn thảo WYSIWYG Pro v3 Editor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXQLDJSrBFs
11.ZOHO VIEWER hướng dẫn sử dụng.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63xOIuesQ7M
12.Chèn Doc, PDF,PPS,PPT vào Joomla.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYju-8dkUBk
13.Joomla Sao Lưu và Phục Hồi Dữ Liệu.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeWY7S8JCr0
14.Joomla Chèn YouTube vào Trang Web Joomla.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAuNDACWsEE
15.Joomla Cách Upload và giải nén Source trên Host Mua.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZC8RNZVZBU
16.Joomla 2 5 1 Full Cài Đặt 15 2 2012 Tâp 1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ebsC4mSNqc
17.JOOMLA 2 5 1 Cấu Hình 15 2 2012 Tập 2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsYzW8O_zwM
18.JOOMLA 2 5 1 Quản Lý và Cấu Hình Tập Tin Tập 3.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V2TUIjcGUY
19.JOOMLA 2 5 1 FULL Quản Lý Cấu Hình Tập Tin Tập 4.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPYJNCUvn04
20.JOOMLA 2 5 1 Full Tạo Menu, Category Tập 5.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKqeh56f5m8
21.Joomla 2 5 Chèn bài viết vào Trang Home.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1--DciL_Smk
22.JOOMLA 2 5 1 Hướng Dẫn Cài Đặt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuiXiOT_MsE
23.JOOMLA 2 5 1 Tạo Menu, Category và Articles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THqt30PXWtM
24.Joomla 2 5 Chèn bài viết vào Trang Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1--DciL_Smk
25.JOOMLA 2 5 1 TẠO SUB MENU ĐƠN GIẢN 24 2 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHAggpBoBzY
26.JOOMLA 1 5 25 Cài đặt Source nén lên Host 28 2 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMqrWf2V7_A
27.Joomla 1 5 25 Cài đặt EDITOR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vx-jLnHf6k
28.JOOMLA Chèn Youtube và cách Delete Menu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlrUl_5PVJc
29.JOOMLA TẠO LOCALHOST XAMPP 1 7 1 VÀ JOOMLA 1 5 23
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjRqdG_HAfI
30.JOOMLA Upload Localhost lên Host Server 12 3 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBCHehFN2Fw
31.JOOMLA Chèn Youtube vào Trang Joomla 13 2 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZY8CdKgTHY
32.JOOMLA Upload Localhost lên Host 18 3 2012 NEW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8BeKv9cMwA
33.JOOMLA Cài đặt và tạo Banner Quảng Cáo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-hPA1YqyJE
34.JOOMLA Phục Hồi Trang Web 22 3 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnWLDpymCp4
35.Chèn YouTube vào Bài Viết có sẵn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzg7X8Tb49g
36.Chèn Banner vào Bài Viết có sẵn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7gmBM5bp44
37.Chèn Ảnh nhanh vào Trang Web:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_d6qq7KszQ
38.Thiết kế Logo – Banner cho Joomla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggVuPJj64U0
39.JOOMLA Sao Lưu và Phục Hồi Website
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVfQeU-BGYk
40.TẠO VÀ DÁN FILE GHOST
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQI0O0gzMQ8
41.JOOMLA Tạo Banner Quảng Cáo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7zIKZh4NXQ
42.Cách Upload PHIM lên YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhgAqKEI9pU
*43.IN 2 HÌNH TRÊN KHỔ A4*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mESB_2IYMk4
*44.TẠO BÀI VIẾT THÀNH FILE ẢNH ĐỂ CHÈN VÀO TRANG WEB*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mXmFMERpvY
*45.JOOMLA TẠO SESSION CATEGORY ARTICLE MENU*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rnP76wNqOo
*46.JOOMLA Nút Image, Nút Insert Link, Nút Read More, Nút Page Break*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv9SF8LTS4g
*47.JOOMLA Upload File Nén lên Cotrol Panel*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP2ogQRWYYk
*49.XEM PHIM, DOWNLOAD PHIM, TẠO DVD PHIM*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbzttqMAAg4
*50.HƯỚNG DẪN IN ẢNH ĐẸP 12.6.2012*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZxGDONAJ2Y
*51.JOOMLA Tạo menu Mới và Liên Kết*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZFogChKeJk
*52.JOOMLA Tim hieu Menu Items Các Kiểu Liên kết*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HflgO3h9cjI
53.JOOMLA Tạo Menu, Tạo Menu Con và sử dụng công cụ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KfJqg0e-L8
54.JOOMLA Tạo Mục POLL Thăm Dò Ý Kiến
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuQFtQsovWM
55.PHOTOSHOP CS5 Các Tuyệt Chiêu Chỉnh Da
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onxRse4ZM6w
56.PHOTOSHOP Khử Mắt Đò và Làm Trắng Răng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKL57U78U8
57.PHOTOSHOP CS5 Xóa Vết Nhăn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVRgpaJ4IY
58.PHOTOSHOP CS5 Ráp Hình 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wl53-WTDps
59.PHOTOSHOP CS5 Chỉnh Sửa ảnh có chân dung tối
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBenYNxxuAU
60.WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER Tao Phim Nhanh, dễ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvF3xkYSYh4
61.POST 1 LẦN TRÊN 500 HÌNH LÊN BLOG, FORUM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBtXQKxuY7o
62.Ráp 9 ảnh nhỏ thành 1 ảnh to
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHjvDSNlPWo
63.KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU King Of Photoshop Utbinhdesign giới thiệu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4ZwLSyqT7I
64.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Chỉnh Sửa Khuôn Hình Méo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mysOJiJkynw
65.JOOMLA Sao Lưu và Phục Hồi Trang Web 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN6jexgAJ_I
*66.Cách Post Bài Viết bằng File Ảnh*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdBZZXy10jM
67.Joomla Sao Lưu và Phục Hồi Website
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFR6nYok59k
68.Joomla Nâng Cấp Phiên Bản Mới 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXPq0zBSh3k
69.NOKIA C7 Chụp Hình và quay phim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1dMMVLZ_4g
70.PHOTOSHOP Phóng to ảnh không bể hạt, thu nhỏ dung lượng ảnh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6P9AiB848A
71.JOOMLA Sử dụng Module STATISTIC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6VjnHI1wpI
72.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Tạo Hiệu Ứng Ảnh như phim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPUTadXqeRA
73.DÁN ẢNH VÀO BLOGS, FORUMS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpMklj0mFQE
74.CÁCH IN BÌ THƯ VỚI KÍCH CỞ TÙY CHỌN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwrkU_Za54Y
75.IN ẢNH VỚI CÁC KHỔ GIẤY IN CÓ SẴN TẠI VẠN NGUYỄN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R_M2oHPdVg
76.BLOGSPOT Tạo Account trong Google
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OCKGcabqts
77.BLOGGER Cách chèn Bài Viết vào Blog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWP26-1CQd4
78.BLOGGER Tạo Banner cho Blog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy-PttdtUN4
79.NERO 11 Dồn 2 DVD thành 1 Dỉa DVD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WegTGITBpWg
80.BLOGGER Chèn Bài Viết vào Blogspot Tập 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFzpO_l118I
81.BLOGGER Tạo Banner mới thay Banner cũ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2_OB2-9V-A
82.Upload nhiều ảnh lên Host và tạo Links tự động
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlZIRV_YcwA
83.Cách in trực tiếp lên Dỉa CD DVD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=565o8m-h5rk
84.PHOTOSHOP CS6 EXTENDED Download và cài đặt bản http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQe3Dc2pXDE
85.Upload nhiều ảnh lên Blog và Forums
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yf0xyAJW7M
86.PHOTOSHOP CS6 EXTENDED FULL GOOD 11 9 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfQeO50NwmM
87.Adobe FLASH CS6 Professional Full Download và Cài Đặt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuKt0nJ4cy8
88.DREAMWEAVER CS6 Download và Cài Đặt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxNuscaiADU
89.Photoshop CS6 Phóng to ảnh không bể hạt 13 9 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDJRtF_9xX4
90.Hướng Dẫn In Nhãn Dỉa NERO COVER DESIGN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htHJFK4V2fU
91.NERO COVER DESIGNER Thiết kế và In nhãn CD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf7yr4X98eM
92.JOOMLA Chèn Lịch Vạn Niên vào Trang Web
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjmZN9HS-Fo
93.Cách tạo Wallpaper dán Desktop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAdR7xFRLtQ
94.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Mở File Ảnh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxv4ZwSMVCc
95.HƯỚNG DẪN IN ẢNH ĐẸP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScV--JvrwFM
96.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 1 đến 7 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRSyxc3wbYs
97.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 8 đến 10 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKCtl_uZK0w
98.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 11 đến 14 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOxZSuOyk_g
99.Tách Âm Thanh ra khỏi phim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6oqHunKIzk
100.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Tạo Actions Chình Sửa Ảnh Hàng Loạt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvDx2pok6Ag
101.HƯỚNG DẪN TẠO SLIDE SHOW bằng Windows Movie Maker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV4Byq9HTRs
102.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 1 đến 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib2s-jDx-5k
103.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 5 đến 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VshAO29QN5s
104.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của 
KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 9 đến 12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq0EuA_HKh4
105.Photoshop CS6 Chèn Ảnh vào Khung Đơn Giản
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAbf_z2yXIk
106.Cách chèn Ảnh vào Khung Hình phức tạp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHnVmuh9B2M
107.YOUTUBE Tạo Account và Uplaod trên 15 phút
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSdoUsN9J8E
108.Photoshop CS6 Tạo Ảnh Vignette 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qf3Qh2-EQI
109.JOOMLA TẠO MENU CHA VÀ MENU CON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zrAQhSxf9Y
110.UPLOAD ẢNH LÊN HOSTING:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLt08mB2rW4
111.Dồn 4 BDV thành 1 DVD Convert X DVD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVREImvUK-w
112.Photoshop CS6 Tạo Actions ảnh chân dung trong tối:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWN9seS2CCE
113.Upload trên 400 Ảnh và tạo Links URL tự động:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImkV7B4-xds
114.Tạo Logo cho Trang Web:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY93razgD3s
115.THEMES WINDOWS 8 Hướng dẫn Download và Cài đặt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpgzR5dh_vM
116.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Cắt Tóc và Tách Nền:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAVR-dKV8o8
117.ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS6 Dựng Phim Buổi 1 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NM04jQQM_w
118.Upload 196 ảnh lên Website, Blog và Forums:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Et7Su2Wv70
119.Upload nhiều Ảnh lên Web, Blog, Forums:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Z4KT0hNSw
120.Blogger Cách Post bài nhanh có hình minh họa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isMoo2rF_eE
121.CHỈNH SỦA ẢNH:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVwiqsl8Ew
122.JOOMLA Cài đặt POLL và WHO'S ONLINE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35nm4K0cSao
123.JOOMLA Tạo bài viết bằng Copy và Paste:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPcvjo_wrxE
124.JOOMLA Chèn Video vào Trang Web:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ccWMh6yNc
125.Tạo LOGO cho Trang Web JOOMLA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3ZEhO5fa2k
126.Tạo MENU cho trang Web Joomla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ_1XZ_qcg8
127.Cài đặt SEO và MCE cho Web Joomla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCGSxDZdg8k
128.Cài Đặt JOOMLA trong Host Free BYETHOST:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN0NWiD3dA8
129.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Chọn lựa tối ưu KS Dương Trung 
Hiếu trình bày 4DEC2012:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqT9Lh6X0ZU
130.Tải Album MP3 từ Zing, Nhaccuatui:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n36pqkQfZQE
131.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Chọn lựa tối ưu KS Dương Trung Hiếu trình bày 4.12.2012 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5CiJjLL8s
132.Cài Đặt JOOMLA trong Host Free BYETHOST 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN0NWiD3dA8
133.Cài đặt SEO và MCE cho Web Joomla 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCGSxDZdg8k
134.Tạo MENU cho trang Web Joomla 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ_1XZ_qcg8
135.Tạo LOGO cho Trang Web JOOMLA 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3ZEhO5fa2k
136.JOOMLA Chèn Video vào Trang Web 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ccWMh6yNc
137.JOOMLA Tạo bài viết bằng Copy và Paste 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPcvjo_wrxE
138.JOOMLA Cài đặt POLL và WHO'S ONLINE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35nm4K0cSao
139.JOOMLA Tạo Menu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6TcXiAqFg
140.JOOMLA Tạo Banner 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L6Rx4hORzQ
141.ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS6 Dựng Phim Buổi 2 KS Dương Trung Hiếu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wvQCuUccpQ
142.Photoshop Cân chỉnh CURVER va LEVEL Ks Dương Trung Hiếu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRhEcqOMV_k
143.PHOTOSHOP Tạo Hình Thẻ đủ kích cở KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUFYPJbS6eI
144.PHOTOSHOP Action tạo hình thẻ KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d92CVsUoUA
145.PHOTOSHOP Ghép 3 ảnh trên cùng 1 khổ giấy in KS DTH 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gislAriLY54


146.Dồn 4 BDV thành 1 DVD Convert X DVD
147.THEMES WINDOWS 8 Hướng dẫn Download và Cài đặt
148.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Cắt Tóc và Tách Nền
149.ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS6 Dựng Phim Buổi 1 KS Dương Trung
150.Upload 196 ảnh lên Website, Blog và Forums
151.Upload nhiều Ảnh lên Web, Blog, Forums
152.Blogger Cách Post bài nhanh có hình minh họa
153.JOOMLA Tạo Banner
154.JOOMLA Tạo Menu
155.JOOMLA Cài đặt POLL và WHO'S ONLINE
156.JOOMLA Tạo bài viết bằng Copy và Paste
157.JOOMLA Chèn Video vào Trang Web
158.Tạo LOGO cho Trang Web JOOMLA
159.Tạo MENU cho trang Web Joomla
160.Cài đặt SEO và MCE cho Web Joomla
161.Cài Đặt JOOMLA trong Host Free BYETHOST 
162.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Chọn lựa tối ưu KS Dương Trung Hiếu trình bày 
163.PHOTOSHOP CS6 Chọn lựa tối ưu KS Dương Trung Hiếu trình bày
164.Tải Album MP3 từ Zing, Nhaccuatui
165.Hình SƯU TẦM tháng 11 năm 2012 B
166.JOOMLA Tạo Module PHOTOSHOP
167.PHOTOSHOP Ghép 3 ảnh trên cùng 1 khổ giấy in KS DTH
168.PHOTOSHOP Action tạo hình thẻ KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU
169.PHOTOSHOP Tạo Hình Thẻ đủ kích cở KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU
170.Photoshop Cân chỉnh CURVER va LEVEL Ks Dương Trung Hiếu
171.ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS6 Dựng Phim Buổi 2 KS Dương Trung 
172.Download Phim trên mạng 4 2 2013
173.DREAMWAEVER CS6 TaoBo Cuc cho CONTENTS 
174.3PHOTOSHOP CS5 Tạo GIF Ảnh động
175.DREAMWEAVER CS6 Tìm Đối Tượng để xóa
176.Dreamweaver CS 6 Tạo Menus và Tạo liên kết Bài 10
177.WIN AVI Tao dỉa DVD từ WMV Window movie video
178.WIN AVI Tao dỉa DVD từ FLV Flash
179.Tạo DVD Phim bằng Chương trình NERO
180.Download Hàng loạt ảnh trong trang Web 
181.WIN 7 ULTIMATE hướng dẫn cài đặt
182.Photoshop CS6 Tạo Actions ảnh chân dung trong tối
183.Tạo Module dịch thuật 60 ngôn ngữ trong Blog 
184.TRANSLATE GOOGLE Tạo Module Dịch cho trang Web, Blog
185.Cách chèn Video Clip vào Blogger 
186.Upload hàng loạt ảnh lên Blogger
187.THUNDERBIRD Gửi thư hàng loạt ảnh
188.ASHAMPOO PHOTO MAIL gửi hàng loạt ảnh trong thư
189.Chèn 100 ảnh vào Blog, Forum bằng Hosting upanh.com
190.PROSHOW PRODUCER 5.0 hướng dẫn tạo SlideShow
191.Proshow Producer 5.0 Tao SlideShow
192.PICASA 3.9 Hướng dẫn sử dụng Tập 1
193.PICASA 3.9 Hướng dẫn sử dụng Tâp 2
194.Tìm Tài Liệu và Ảnh trong GOOGLE.COM.VN
195.Xem Phim Online và tạo Smart Tivi 
196.Cài đặt ADD ONS Dịch thuật cho trình duyệt FIREFOX
197.WINDOW MOVIE MAKER Cách tạo Phim
198.Chèn Nút Chia Sẻ ADDTHIS vào Blog
199.Cách tạo File Âm Thanh
200.Tạo SLIDESHOW chèn vào Website và blog
201.PHOTOSHOP thực hành KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 4
202.PHOTOSHOP thực hành KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 3
203.PHOTOSHOP thực hành KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 3 (tiếp theo)
204.Cách tạo Nút CHIA SẺ cho Blog và Website, Mạng xã hội
205.PHOTOSHOP KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 2
206.ADOBE PREMIERE CS6 PRO Buổi 3 KS Dương Trung Hiếu
207.PHOTOSHOP Hướng dẫn thực hành KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 1
208.ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS6 Dựng Phim Buổi 3 KS Dương Trung
209.PHOTOSHOP Hướng dẫn thực hành KS Dương Trung Hiếu Dỉa 0
210.WIN AVI Tao dỉa DVD từ WMV Window movie video


GIỚI THIỆU CÁC FILES VIDEOS HƯỚNG DẪN HỌC CỦA ZEND
THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA 2.5.1 RẤT CHI TIẾT VÀ DỄ HIỂU


NGUỒN: http://www.zend.vn/public/


Đây là Trang Web dạy thiết kế Web JOOMLA bằng Video rất hay, Út Bỉnh giới thiệu đến các bạn tự học. Đến hôm nay 15.10.2012 đã có 21 files.


Nguồn: http://www.zend.vn/public/lap-trinh



Bài 001 - Hướng dẫn cài đặt joomla 2.5Joomla là một hệ quản trị nội dung mã nguồn mở (Tếng Anh : Open Source Content Management Systems . Joomla được viết bằng ngôn ngữ PHP và kết nối tới cơ sở dữ liệu MySQL , cho phép người sử dụng có thể dễ dàng xuất bản các nội dung của họ...

Bài 002 - Cấu hình Joomla 2.5 Trong bất kỳ hệ thống CMS nào vấn đề cấu hình là vấn đề rất quan trọng để hệ thống có thể chạy đúng theo ý chúng ta muốn. Nhưng thông thường người sử dụng lại bỏ qua phần này một phần vì nghĩ nó không quan trọng và một phần nữa khi thay đổi...

Bài 003 - Quản lý và cấu hình tập tin trong JoomlaJoomla! cung cấp cho chúng ta hệ thống để quản lý các tập tin hình ảnh, tài liệu, media rất hữu ích và dễ sử dụng. Để quản lý các tập tin trong hệ thống Joomla chúng ta vào phần Backend. 

Bài 004 - Tạo menu và category trong JoomlaTrong Joomla hệ thống Menu và Category rất linh hoạt giúp người sử dụng có thể tạo ra các nhóm menu, menu kết nối đến các nội dung cần hiển thị một các nhanh chóng nhưng chính vì điều này đôi khi làm cho người sử dụng không biết phải thực...
Nhấn chọn Content menu > Media Manager

Bài 005 - Cấu hình hệ thống Category của ArticleĐể có thể hiển thị tốt bố cục của các bài viết trong Joomla. Điều chúng ta cần quan tâm nhất đó là phải hiểu rõ thông số cấu hình của hệ thống Category của bài viết và hệ thống Menu điều hướng đến Category đó. Trong bài viết này chúng tôi...

[Joomla Extensions] Change AdministratorTheo mặc định của các phiên bản Joomla thì để truy cập vào phần quản trị chúng ta sẽ truy cập vào đường dẫn ten_site/administrator/index.php. Điều này thì tôi và các bạn đều biết rõ và như vậy trang web của chúng ta sẽ rất dễ bị tấn công....

[Joomla Extensions] Sao lưu và phục hồi dữ liệu với AkeebaAkeeba là một công cụ rất hữu ích giúp chúng ta sao lưu và phục hồi dữ liệu (bao gồm cả code và database) vô cùng hiệu quả nhưng rất dễ thực hiện. Video này sẽ giới thiệu các bạn cách sử dụng extention này cho Joomla phiên bản 2.5

Bài 006 - Cấu hình hệ thống bài viết (Article) trong JoomlaĐể có thể làm chủ phần quản lý nội dung của Joomla chúng ta cần phải hiểu rõ từng chi tiết trong bài viết (Article) của Joomla và lúc đó chúng ta sẽ tùy biến linh hoạt để tạo ra website theo ý chúng ta muốnTrong video này chúng tôi sẽ...

Bài 007 - Sử dụng chức năng filter trong JoomlaTrong nội dung này chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu cách sử dụng chức năng tìm kiếm, di chuyển và sao chép trong Joomla

Lập trình Joomla! 2.5 (Demo)Joomla! cms là một hệ thống quản lý dữ liệu được đánh giá rất cao hiện nay, Joomla rất dễ sử dụng để xây dựng một website và rất thân thiện với người sử dụng. Nhưng để lập trình tạo ra các thành phần mở rộng như Component, Module, Plugin,...

[Joomla Extensions] Captcha - ReCaptchaCaptcha là một công cụ vô cùng hữu ích giúp việc xác định liệu có phải một người dùng đang truy cập vào hệ thống hay một phần mềm nào khác. Trong Jooma chúng ta cũng có thể dễ dàng sử dụng được captcha bởi các bước thiết lập vô cùng đơn...

Bài 008 - Sử dụng module trong JoomlaTrong bài học này chúng ta sẽ được giới thiệu và hướng dẫn cách sử dụng các module cơ bản trong Joomla

Bài 009 - Redirect managerThông thường khi người dùng truy cập vào các URL bị lỗi trên website của chúng ta, họ sẽ được chuyển đến những trang thông báo lỗi đã được thiết lập trước. Điều này đôi khi lại gây khó chịu đối với người sử dụng. Bằng cách sử dụng component...

Bài 010 - Profile & MessageChúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu và học cách thiết lập các thông số trong phần profile, cũng như cách gửi và nhận các tin nhắn trong phần quản lý các tin nhắn

Bài 011 - Contact managerTrong bài học này chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu cách sử dụng component Contact, component này sẽ giúp cho chúng ta tạo ra được danh sách các contact, các category contact, từ đó chúng ta sẽ sử dụng menu để tạo ra các menu contact giúp cho người dùng...

Bài 012 - Weblinks componentBằng cách sử dụng component này chúng ta sẽ dễ dàng trong việc quản lý danh sách các weblink trong website của chúng ta. Từ đó chúng ta có thể kết hợp việc sử dụng menu và component Weblink để tạo ra các liên kết web nằm ở ngoài trang chủ...

Bài 013 - NewsFeeds componentNewsFeeds component là một component giúp chúng ta có thể cập nhật các tin tự động từ các website khác (đương nhiên các website này phải cung cấp RSS cho chúng ta). Từ đó người dùng đọc các tin tức này ngay tại chính website của chúng ta....

Bài 014 - Banner componentBanner component sẽ giúp chúng ta quản lý danh mục các category, các client, và các banner. Từ đó chúng ta sẽ kết hợp với module banner để hiển thị các banner ra ngòa front-end cho người dùng (các banner có thể là những hình ảnh hoặc các...

Bài 015 - Template managerTrong bài học hôm nay chúng ta sẽ được giới thiệu và hướng dẫn cách quản lý các template trong Joomla, với các thao tác như cấu hình một teamplate cho website ở phần front-end hay back-end, tùy chỉnh các thành phần html và css, cài đặt một...

Bài 016 - Language managerQuản lý ngôn ngữ là một phần quản lý vô cùng quan trọng và không thể thiếu đối với bất kỳ hệ thống CMS nào. Trong Joomla việc quản lý ngôn ngữ được thông qua phần quản lý "Language Manager", trong phần quản lý này chúng ta có thể: quản lý...

Bài 017 - Sử dụng extension trong JoomlaTrong bài học này chúng ta sẽ học cách sử dụng thành phần "Extension manager", với thành phần quản lý này chúng ta có thể quản lý các extension trong joomla, cài đặt thêm các extension mới để phát triền theo các yêu cầu của website (mà...

Bài 018 - Quản lý người dùng trong JoomlaTrong bài học hôm nay chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu thành phần "User manager" trong Joomla. Với thành phần quản lý này chúng ta có thể: tạo ra các nhóm người dùng, tạo ra người dùng, quản lý các ghi chú về người dùng, gửi email đến người dùng thông...

Bài 019 - Publish websiteTrong bài học này chúng ta sẽ được hướng dẫn cách để publish website Joomla lên host. Quá trình này sẽ bao gồm các bước cơ bản như sau: kiểm tra website ở localhost, đăng kỳ một tài khoản host, upload mã nguồn từ localhost lên host, import...

Bài 020 - Xây dựng gói cài đặt QuickstartSau khi xây dựng website tại localhost bao gồm các thành như module, template, languague, .. nếu chúng ta muốn tạo ra các file đóng gói để giao cho khách hàng hoặc tái sử dụng lại chúng ta sẽ tiến hành đóng gói phần mã nguồn này (hay còn...

Hướng dẫn sử dụng FileZilla ClientFileZilla Client là một phần mềm FTP giúp cho chúng ta upload và dowload tập tin, thư mục giữa máy tính và host diễn ra nhanh chóng và đơn giản thông qua các thao tác kéo thả, và diểm đặc biệt là phần mềm FileZilla được cung cấp hoàn toàn...

Bài 021 - Xây dựng website đa ngôn ngữXây dựng một website hỗ trợ đa ngôn ngữ đã trở thành một yêu cầu phổ biến ngày nay. Bằng cách sử dụng FaLang extension chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể xây dựng một website đa ngôn ngữ cho Joomla theo yêu cầu riêng của cá nhân mình






Danh Sách CÁC BỘ MÔN
Video Hướng Dẫn
Tự học của KVCHOSTING 
“Rất hay và rất chi tiết, các bạn nên tự học” 
Nguồn: http://www.youtube.com/user/kvchosting
Danh Sách 124 Video Hướng Dẫn
Tự học của KVCHOSTING về JOOMLA
“Rất hay và rất chi tiết, các bạn nên tự học” 
Nguồn: http://goo.gl/FgHl2


WINDOWS 8 PROFESSIONAL 
RTM 32 BITS 2.214.24 MB):
http://www.mediafire.com/?GZU3WSK43HHJK




DOWNLOAD VÀ CÀI ĐẶT BẢN FULL PHOTOSHOP CS6
_Út bỉnh đã nhiều lần viết đề tài này. Nhưng hy vọng sẽ làn lần chắc cú nhất không còn thay đổi gì nửa. các Links download đều SURE 100% và khi cài đặt thì PERFECT. Test mở ảnh đều ngon lành số 1. Nào mời các bạn thưởng thức Photoshop CS6 EXTENDED FULL.Bản này của KS Dương Trung Hiếu tặng cho Út Bỉnh._
1.Download bản Trial của Hảng Adobe Photoshop CS6 tại (2163 MB): http://adf.ly/8JQvk hoặc http://goo.gl/zfMq7
2.Download thuốc (1,46 MB): http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign010
3.Tắt kết nối Internet.
4.Bung nén Thuoc, bạn có 5 Files, bạn copy tất cả và paste vào Folder cài đặt > Nhấp lên file: adobe_oobelib để kích hoạt > Nhấp lên file: Adobe.CS6.All.Products.Activator(x32.x64)[MPT] > Nhấp lên hàng chữ màu xanh > Ra chữ OK > Nhấp nút Close.
5.CHỌN LỰA TỐI ƯU SAU KHI CÀI ĐẶT
Sau khi cài đăt hoàn tất, bạn bắt đầu chọn một số hình để mở. Nhưng bạn không thể mở được. Lỗi này thường có nhiều bạn vấp phải. Nguyên tắc là sau khi cài xong bạn phải thực hiện một số tùy chọn tối ưu rồi mới sử dụng được. Sau đây là 3 chiêu chọn lựa tối ưu trong Photoshop nhân tiện KS Dương Trung Hiếu ghé thăm Út Bỉnh chỉ giáo trên máy Tính. Bạn cxó thể tham khảo thêm tại File Video hướng dẫn: 
1.Bỏ chọn Show Overlay: Vào Menu Windows > Nhấp Clone Source > Bỏ dấu chọn trong Show Overlay.
2.Hủy chọn User Graphics Processor và chọn các Ổ dỉa: Vào Menu Edit > Nhấp Preferences > Chọn Performance > Trong phần Scrachdisks, đánh dấu chọn các Ổ Dỉa trong cột Active mà máy Tính của bạn hiện có để khi bộ nhớ đầy sẽ chuyển sang tiếp ổ lân cận > Bỏ dấu chọn User Graphics Processor. Giải thích: Phía trên hàng này là tên Card Đồ Họa của bạn. Hiện Card này không thể sử dụng với nút chọn User Graphics Processor. Nếu bạn chọn thì Photoshop sẽ hiểu tất cả các Files Hình của bạn là phiên bản 3 D rất lớn dung lượng và sẽ chiếm nhiều bộ nhớ do đó máy dễ bị treo khi không đáp ứng khoảng không gian cho nó thao tác. Vì vậy bạn cần hủy chọn. Nhấp nút OK. Các Card Đồ Họa đời mới sau này như AT thì mới hổ trợ đắc lực cho 3 D.
3.Mở hàng loạt ảnh theo kiểu cũ: Sau khi mở hàng loạt ảnh, bạn muốn hiển thị theo kiểu cũ. Vào Menu Window > Chọn Arrange > Nhấp Float All in Windows. Các ảnh lập ức được xếp chồng. Xóa hết một lần các ảnh đang hiện: Giữ phím Shift và nhấp nút Close của ảnh trên cùng.
LINKS CHUYÊN ĐỀ CỦA ÚT BỈNH DESIGN BIÊN SOẠN 

UPLOAD LÊN HOSTING BOX NET và KLEII KHÔNG BAO GIỜ DIE.
MEDIAFIRE ĐÃ XÓA MỘT LẦN 2 ACCOUNTS MẶC DÙ ÚT BỈNH ĐÃ NGHIÊM CHỈNH KHÔNG UP SOFT FULL NHƯNG VẪN BỊ CẮT ACCOUNTS LIÊN QUAN CẢ NGÀN BÀI VIẾT TRONG THỜI GIAN DÀI. TỞN TỚI GIÀ, GIỜ XOAY QUA XÀI 2 HOSTING NÀY





45 LESSONS TK WEB FRONTPAGES 2003
http://tinyurl.com/ublinks939
46 NEW LESSONS TK WEB FRONTPAGES 2003
http://tinyurl.com/ublinks940
16 LESSONS DREAMWEAVER CS6
http://goo.gl/kBmQ8
64 LESSONS TK WEB BLOGSPOT
http://goo.gl/EJ4bA
100 LESSONS TK WEB JOOMLA
http://goo.gl/fGvzy
143 LESSONS TK WEB JOOMLA (TIẾP THEO)
http://goo.gl/35D2P
Hướng dẫn sử dụng SNAG IT 10 
chụp hình màn hình (29,2 MB):
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh925
ACD SEE FULL
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH QUẢN LÝ ẢNH
ACD SEE 10
http://tinyurl.com/d2lwprf
ACD SEE 12
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh956
ACDSee 15
http://tinyurl.com/cbe9vag
Key:http://tinyurl.com/cjtyc4q
ACDSee Pro 6 32-bit
http://tinyurl.com/cfct6k9
Key:http://tinyurl.com/cjtyc4q
18 Bài Chuyên đề Tạo trình diễn
PROSHOW PRODUCER 5.0 (14,63 MB)
http://goo.gl/oPXLk
THIẾT KẾ WEB JOOMLA BẰNG HOST FREE BYETHOST
DOWNLOAD 18 BÀI VIẾT TẠI:
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh992
CHUYÊN ĐỀ ĐÃ IN
1.Download Thiết kế Web Joomla bằng ByetHost
18 bài hướng dẫn (12,24 MB):
http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign007
hoặc
http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign006
2.Download Xem Online và tạo DVD Phim:
23 bài hướng dẫn (31,24 MB):
http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign008
hoặc
http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign004
33 bài viết Upload và Download hàng loạt ẢNH (MEDIAFIRE):
File nén: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign027
Bìa: http://tinyurl.com/c5cgq6a
Folder:http://tinyurl.com/bvgk243
CHUYÊN ĐỀ 4: HƯỚNG DẪN TẠO BLOGSPOT (68,32 mb): 1 TRONG 3
Box Net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 028
Drop Box: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 029
Mediafire: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign 030
CHUYÊN ĐỀ 1: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA BẰNG HOST FREE BYEHOST
Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign007
Kleii: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign006
CHUYÊN ĐỀ 2: XEM PHIM ONLINE VÀ TẠO DỈA DVD PHIM: 1 TRONG 2
Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign008
Kleii: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign004
CHUYÊN ĐỀ 3: UPLOAD VÀ DOWNLOAD HÀNG LOẠT ẢNH: 1 TRONG 3
Box.net: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign025
Drop Box:http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign026
Mediafire:http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign027
3.Chuyên đề ẢNH gồm 33 bài viết:
BOX.NET: http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign025
DROP BOX:http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign026
MEDIAFIRE:http://tinyurl.com/utbinhdesign027


VIDEO GIÁO TRÌNH PHOTOSHOP CS6:


PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 1 đến 4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib2s-jDx-5k
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 5 đến 8:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VshAO29QN5s
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình của KS Dương Trung Hiếu từ bài 9 đến 12:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq0EuA_HKh4
VIDEO GIÁO TRÌNH CĂN BẢN PHOTOSHOP CS6:
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 1 đến 7 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRSyxc3wbYs
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 8 đến 10 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKCtl_uZK0w
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Căn Bản từ 11 đến 14 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOxZSuOyk_g
VIDEO GIÁO TRÌNH NÂNG CAO PHOTOSHOP CS6:
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Nâng Cao từ 1 đến 4 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1K2lqsgMxQ
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Nâng Cao từ 5 đến 8 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2qOVdwbBA
PHOTOSHOP CS6 Giáo Trình Nâng Cao từ 9 đến 12 KS Dương Trung Hiếu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UspSTmthQz0
GIÁO TRÌNH VIDEO CỦA KS DƯƠNG TRUNG HIẾU
TỪ PHOTOSGOP CS2 ĐẾN CS5 DO CAFEDONGDUONG UP LÊN: 
About Thu Vien & Giao Trinh 
http://goo.gl/Y1bZa Email: [email protected]


Photoshop CS2: http://goo.gl/W8KrJ
Photoshop CS3: http://goo.gl/oaogE
Photoshop CS4: http://goo.gl/2MpDq
Photoshop CS5: http://goo.gl/XtXaz
Adobe Premier Pro 2: http://goo.gl/dWgud
Macromedia Flash: http://goo.gl/fyc73
Hướng dẩn sử dụng phần mềm: http://goo.gl/otdRp
Adobe After Effect căn bản: http://goo.gl/ojHBu
Adobe After Effect nâng cao: http://goo.gl/w5sRu
ADOBE PREMIERE CS6 PRO 
ADOBE PREMIERE CS6 PRO Buổi 1 KS Dương Trung Hiếu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NM04jQQM_w
ADOBE PREMIERE CS6 PRO Buổi 2 KS Dương Trung Hiếu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wvQCuUccpQ
ADOBE PREMIERE CS6 PRO Buổi 3 KS Dương Trung Hiếu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yDg0Qn55l0

----------

